#ubuntu-youth 2014-07-18
<prp-e> Hello :)
#ubuntu-youth 2020-07-16
<Guest69> Hi, is it possible for gnome to work with Ubuntu WSL ?
<Guest69> ?
<Guest69> #ubuntu-wsl
